# hi all.



## graniteman (Oct 29, 2011)

I just want to say thank-you for keeping sites like this alive. Even for new people like me.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*graniteman* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GH Consigliere (Oct 29, 2011)

Weclome to this great fourm!


----------



## brazey (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## InSahne (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome man


----------



## graniteman (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome. Hope to be here for a while. I got banned from PM for flaming a supplier that wronged me. I've learned now but they were still being bitches about it. Oh well this sites way better and more informative.


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

^ this site is great, just try to keep things private, or at least respectful.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 30, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brucen (Oct 31, 2011)

welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## RULES (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## bigBB21 (Nov 2, 2011)

hi


----------



## graniteman (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Appreciate the welcomes.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to IM. This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 6, 2011)

welcome to im


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome. i'm here for you.


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We were all new at one point


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brucen (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------

